# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Resort Towns in Europe

## julia90

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resort_town
A resort town, often called a resort city or resort destination, is an urban area where tourism or vacationing is the primary component of the local culture and economy. A typical resort town has one or more actual resorts in the surrounding area. Sometimes the term resort town is used simply for a locale popular among tourists. The term can also refer to either an incorporated or unincorporated contiguous area where the ratio of transient rooms, measured in bed units, is greater than 60% of the permanent population.
Generally, tourism is the main export in a resort town economy, with most residents of the area working in the tourism or resort industry. Shops and luxury boutiques selling locally themed souvenirs, motels, and unique restaurants often proliferate the downtown areas of a resort town.
*BARCELONA*, Catalonia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barcelona
*ARACHOVA*, Boeotia, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachova
*RUST*, Baden Württemberg, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rust,_Baden-Württemberg

*ELATOCHORI*, Pieria, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elatochori
*BOROVETS*, Bulgaria
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borovets
*ST MORITZ*, Grisons, Switzerland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Moritz
*VERBIER*, Valais, Switzerland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbier
*ISCHGL*, Tyrol, Austria https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ischgl
*SANKT ANTON*, Tyrol, Austria
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Anton_am_Arlberg
*KITZBÜEL*, Tyrol, Austria
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitzbühel
*STARY SMOKOVEC*, Presov, Slovakia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starý_Smokovec
*STRBSKE PLESO*, Slovakia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Štrbské_pleso
*TATRANSKA LOMNICA*, Slovakia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatranská_Lomnica
*GARMISCH PARTENKIRCHEN*, Bavaria, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garmisch-Partenkirchen
*ZAKOPANE*, Lesser Poland, Poland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zakopane
*KITTILÄ*, Finland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kittilä

----------


## julia90

SEASIDE
*LAS PALMAS*, Canary Islands, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_Palmas
*MARBELLA*, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marbella
*BENIDORM*, Alicante, Valencia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benidorm
*TORREVIEJA*, Alicante, Valencia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrevieja
*CALP*, Alicante, Valencia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calp
*DENIA*, Alicante, Valencia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dénia
*IBIZA*, Balearic Islands, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibiza
*LLORET DE MAR*, Girona, Catalonia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lloret_de_Mar
*TOSSA DE MAR*, Girona, Catalonia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tossa_de_Mar
*BLANES*, Girona, Catalonia, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blanes
*SAN SEBASTIAN*, Gipuzkoa, Basque, Spain
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Sebastián
*SLIEMA*, Malta
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sliema
*ST. JULIAN'S*, Malta
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Julian%27s,_Malta
*KINETA*, West Attica, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kineta
*KATAKOLO*, Elis, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katakolo
*HYDRA*, Greece
*KARYSTOS*, Euboea, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karystos
*CHALKIDIKI*, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalkidiki
*CORFU*, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corfu
*ASPROVALTA*, Thessaloniki, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asprovalta
*LAGOS*, Algarve, Portugal
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagos,_Portugal
*FARO*, Algarve, Portugal
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faro,_Portugal
*ESTORIL*, Lisbon, Portugal
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estoril
*RICCIONE*, Rimini, Emilia Romagna, Italy
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riccione
*RIMINI*, Rimini, Emilia Romagna, Italy
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimini
*PORTOFINO*, Genoa, Liguria, Italy
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portofino
*GOLDEN SANDS*, Bulgaria
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sands
*SUNNY BEACH*, Bulgaria
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunny_Beach
*CANNES*, Alpes Maritimes, Provence Alpes Cote D'Azur, France
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannes
*NICE*, Alpes Maritimes, Provence Alpes Cote D'Azur, France
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice
*DEAUVILLE*, Calvados, Normandie, France
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deauville
*YALTA*, Crimea
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yalta
*FEODOSIA*, Crimea
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feodosia
*ALUPKA*, Crimea
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alupka
*SPIEKEROOG*, Lower Saxony, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiekeroog
*WARNEMÜNDE*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warnemünde
*HEILIGENDAMM*, Mecklenburg Vorpimmern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heiligendamm
*HERINGSDORF*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heringsdorf
*BINZ*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binz
*SASSNITZ*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassnitz
*SELLIN*, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sellin
*MIEDZYZDROJE*, West Pomeranian, Poland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Międzyzdroje
*SOPOT*, Pomeranian, Poland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopot
*BOURNEMOUTH*, England, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bournemouth
*TORQUAY*, England, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torquay
*BRIGHTON*, England, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brighton
*ST. LEONARDS ON SEA*, England, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Leonards-on-Sea
*WESTON SUPER MARE*, England, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weston-super-Mare
*BLACKPOOL*, England, United Kigdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackpool
*AYR*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayr
*GIRVAN*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girvan
*BURNTISLAND*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burntisland
*LARGS*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largs
*NAIRN*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nairn
*ROTHESAY*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothesay
*SALTCOATS*, Scotland, United Kingdom
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltcoats
*CLONAKILTY*, Cork, Munster, Ireland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonakilty
*TRAMORE*, Waterford, Munster, Ireland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramore
*BRAY*, Wicklow, Leinster, Ireland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bray,_County_Wicklow
*NERINGA*, Klaipeda, Lithuania
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neringa_Municipality
*PALANGA*, Klaipeda, Lithuania
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palanga
*JURMALA*, Latvia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jūrmala
*KURESSAARE*, Estonia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuressaare
*PARNÜ*, Estonia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pärnu
*HAAPSALU*, Estonia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haapsalu
*HANKO*, Finland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanko

----------


## julia90

SPA/THERMAL
*KAMENA VOURLA*, Phthiothis, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamena_Vourla
*AIDIPSOS*, Euboea, Greece
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aidipsos
*CALDAS Da RAINHA*, Leiria, Portugal
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caldas_da_Rainha
*PIESTANY*, Trnava, Slovakia
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piešťany
*BADEN BADEN*, Baden Württemberg, Germany
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baden-Baden
*KRYNICA ZDROJ*, Lesser Poland, Poland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krynica-Zdrój
*JEDLINA ZDROJ*, Lower Silesian, Poland
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedlina-Zdrój
*DRUSKININKAI*, Alytus, Lithuania
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Druskininkai
*BIRSTONAS*, Kaunas, Lithuania
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birštonas

----------


## Boreas

> SPA/THERMAL


After thinking high seismic activitity in Italy and Italy's potential on tourism, how is it possible there is no Italian spot.

----------


## Salento

> SPA/THERMAL






> After thinking high seismic activitity in Italy and Italy's potential on tourism, how is it possible there is no Italian spot.



*
Santa Cesarea Terme, Puglia, Italy*
..... one of the largest centers for thermal bath....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Cesarea_Terme

*the Italian Spas*
https://www.italiantourism.com/spas.html

----------


## Angela

> *
> Santa Cesarea Terme, Puglia, Italy*
> ..... one of the largest centers for thermal bath....
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Cesarea_Terme
> 
> *the Italian Spas*
> https://www.italiantourism.com/spas.html


BC (Before Children), when I had more discretionary money, I went down to Montecatini Terme for three days. It's gorgeous, but most of the waters taste absolutely foul, and I'm not the type for lying around doing nothing while I'm packed in mud or coated with stinky, brown or green goop. It's supposed to be relaxing, while I start pining for mental stimulation. I'd even settle for CNN. :) I also didn't have liver trouble, to my knowledge, so I guess it was wasted on me.

----------


## bicicleur

I was there with my wife. I forced here to drink as much of that water as she possibly could, but unfortunaltley, she didn't become any younger.

----------


## Salento

> BC (Before Children), when I had more discretionary money, I went down to Montecatini Terme for three days. It's gorgeous, but most of the waters taste absolutely foul, and I'm not the type for lying around doing nothing while I'm packed in mud or coated with stinky, brown or green goop. It's supposed to be relaxing, while I start pining for mental stimulation. I'd even settle for CNN. :) I also didn't have liver trouble, to my knowledge, so I guess it was wasted on me.



In Santa Cesarea Terme you can see whiter patches of water in the sea, it’s caused by Sulfur. 
Swimming inside these white patches supposely is beneficial to damaged skin. (it might be good for the skin, stings the eyes a bit, but it’s free, just jump in the water.)
There was an abandoned Sulfur mine, inside the smell was so strong that not everybody could tolerate.

----------


## Angela

> I was there with my wife. I forced here to drink as much of that water as she possibly could, but unfortunaltley, she didn't become any younger.


And did you show signs of improvement in the areas which concerned her? :)

----------


## bicicleur

I can tell you, Angela, it's not working.  :Wink:

----------


## Minty

> I was there with my wife. I forced here to drink as much of that water as she possibly could, but unfortunaltley, she didn't become any younger.


Just out of curiousity, is your wife Japanese or European?

----------


## bicicleur

> Just out of curiousity, is your wife Japanese or European?


what do you think?

----------


## Minty

> what do you think?


:83: I am not sure. However, when I first joined this forum, it started with a very active Japanese forum created by a Belgian who lived in Japan for a couple of years. Not all of the active members at that time are still active today. 

I remember then Maciamo created a Chinese forum. After some time, some Korean members requested for a Korean forum as well. Then, there were these white men who love Japanese women protested that they did not want to turn this into some United Nations forum or something.

I went away for some time, I took time off this forum. I came back. I discovered that the Chinese and Japanese forums are no longer active.

I think your wife is Japanese. I think you were one of those active members who are still active today. Except that, the Japanese and Chinese forums are no longer active.

European men who love Japan, usually love Japanese women.

----------

